# big Mack "R" with tanker trailer



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

Stopped by Michael's hobby store a while back and came across this 1:32 scale Monogram Snap Tite kit of a Mack "R" Conventional and Fruehauf Tanker (#85-1961). The box had been opened and a few parts had already been put together. The price was enticing though. Regularly twenty five bucks at retail but this one was marked down to six fifty with some missing parts. At the counter the clerk said four bucks after I showed him the sticker indicating the missing parts! 

Spending time to detail this kit was definitely worth the effort. I started by painting the interior of the sleeper although it cannot be seen unless the two side windows are cut open which I thought about doing AFTER the cab was assembled. Blackwashing the grille helped a lot as well as "chroming" various parts with a silver marker. All the graphics are stickers and are not water slide decals. These are sort of hard to work with and are not as presentable as water slides, leaving unsightly edges if not trimmed closely to the art and clearly showing fingerprints if not carefully handled.

For folks familiar with the modest size of 1:32 scale automobiles, this big rig will surprise you, measuring almost a full two feet in length.

Thanks for looking...


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

damn nice truck. i like everything about it. with the right backround could pass as 1:1 great job.:dude:


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

JERSEYJUNKER1 said:


> damn nice truck. i like everything about it. with the right backround could pass as 1:1 great job.:dude:


Agreed! from what I can see the only thing missing would be the air lines from the tractor to the trailer, and it would be perfect!


----------



## Bandit17 (Jan 25, 2010)

Great job! 
Agreed, it looks like a 1:1


----------



## chippmunk53 (Oct 9, 2013)

But I never understood why the manufacturers of tank trailers never included front fenders for the trailers, or even suggested that the tractor have covered rear wheels, just mud flaps.

Simple fenders can be very easily added -- a couple pieces of plastic angle, a few sections of corrugated Evergreen sheet, and voila!

I am glad to see that this model has the correct elliptical shape for the tank. According to DOT rules, flammable liquids must be transported in tanks with an ovoid cross-section.


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Great Looking, and Great Price. Kudos and Well Done!!!!


----------



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind comments. That makes me feel good about the quality of the work that was done. I appreciate it.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Nice build for a snap-tite model.....I too thought for the first pic, that it was 1:1....

NICE work!

The only part of modeling I don't get, is why the no engine details? I know for kids it makes them easier and less time is needed for assembly but....I just find and always have found, engine builds to be the most fun, no matter how big or small!


----------

